# RAID 5 mit 6 Platten langsamer als mit 4. [erledigt]

## root_tux_linux

Kleine Frage 

Ist das normal das ein RAID 5 (mdadm) mit 6 Platten langsamer ist als mit 4? 

hdparm -Tt zeigt mir bei 4 Platten gute 220MB/s an und bei 6 Platten 180MB/s.

Die 6 Platten sind jeweils identisch und alle gleich schnell.

----------

## tazinblack

Das verwundert mich jetzt?!?

Bricht da die CPU ein bei 6 Platten (evtl. nur auf einem Core)?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

Welcher der beiden Werte von -tT ist das denn genau?

Normalerweise sollte die Ausgabe ja zwei Werte rüber reichen:

```

root@zeus:~# hdparm -tT /dev/md0

/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   2106 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1053.27 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  346 MB in  3.01 seconds = 114.80 MB/sec

root@zeus:~#

```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## root_tux_linux

@tazinblack

Die CPU bricht nicht ein, ist aber auch kaum belastet mit 6%.

@bbgermany

Das wäre "Timing buffered disk reads" der mit 6 Platen schlechter ist als mit 4

Seit mein System nicht mehr auf dem RAID5 ist, ist das ganze 20MB/s schneller, aber immer noch langsamer als mit 4 Platten (da war auch das System drauf und hatte 220MB/s).

Laut dem was ich gelesen hab sollte doch ein RAID 5 schneller werden je mehr Platten daran hängen zumindest beim lesen.

Infos:

```
/dev/md0:

 Timing cached reads:   4800 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2400.67 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 612 MB in  3.00 seconds = 203.96 MB/sec

```

Werte der Platten schwankt je nach Durchlauf +/- 20MB/s

```
gentoo ~ # for i in "/dev/sd[b-g]"; do hdparm -Tt $i; done;

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   3094 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1546.47 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 258 MB in  3.02 seconds =  85.45 MB/sec

/dev/sdc:

 Timing cached reads:   3076 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1537.04 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 236 MB in  3.02 seconds =  78.24 MB/sec

/dev/sdd:

 Timing cached reads:   3134 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1566.96 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 322 MB in  3.01 seconds = 106.96 MB/sec

/dev/sde:

 Timing cached reads:   3018 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1508.87 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 248 MB in  3.01 seconds =  82.41 MB/sec

/dev/sdf:

 Timing cached reads:   3080 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1539.95 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 334 MB in  3.00 seconds = 111.18 MB/sec

/dev/sdg:

 Timing cached reads:   3010 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1504.97 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 332 MB in  3.01 seconds = 110.18 MB/sec

```

----------

## py-ro

Eine Erklärung dazu:

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/raid-5-with-even-number-of-drives-gives-bad-write-performance-why-840866/

Py

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Eine Erklärung dazu:
> 
> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/raid-5-with-even-number-of-drives-gives-bad-write-performance-why-840866/
> 
> Py

 

Da gehts aber um die  write und nicht read performance.

----------

## bbgermany

Ok,

dann beginnen wir einfach nochmal von vorn  :Wink: 

1. Was für ein Controller?

2. Hängt die OS Platte mit dran? Wenn ja, ist das OS mit auf dem RAID?

3. Was für Platten sind das genau? (z.B. Wie groß is der Plattencache? Hersteller?)

MfG. Stefan

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Ok,
> 
> dann beginnen wir einfach nochmal von vorn 
> 
> 1. Was für ein Controller? 

 

Wurde schon beantwortet ---> MDADM ---> Software RAID ---> Nix RAID Controller

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Hängt die OS Platte mit dran? Wenn ja, ist das OS mit auf dem RAID?
> 
> 

 

Wurde schon beantwortet

System auf dem RAID ---> 180MB/s (6 Platten)  bzw 220MB/s (4 Platten).

Ohne System auf dem RAID ---> 200MB/s (6 Platten) bzw 240MB/s (4 Platten)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. Was für Platten sind das genau? (z.B. Wie groß is der Plattencache? Hersteller?)
> 
> 

 

6x Samsung SpinPoint F4   320GB / 16MB Cache / 7200RPM

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ich habe nicht danach gefragt, was es für ein "RAID Controller" ist, sondern von welchem Hersteller der Controller ist, an dem die Platten hängen. (Intel, NVidia...?). Einige Controller skalieren einfach schlecht, vor allem, wenn viel Datenverkehr durchgehen soll. Mehr Platten am selben Controller bedeutet mehr Overhead in der Verteilung der Daten, die zu Performanceeinbußen führt.

BTW, wenn der Platten-Cache groß ist, versucht er vieles von dort erst zu lesen, vor allem bei hdparm. Hast du mal einen realistischeren Test wie bonnie oder dd versucht?

MfG. Stefan

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich habe nicht danach gefragt, was es für ein "RAID Controller" ist, sondern von welchem Hersteller der Controller ist, an dem die Platten hängen. (Intel, NVidia...?). Einige Controller skalieren einfach schlecht, vor allem, wenn viel Datenverkehr durchgehen soll. Mehr Platten am selben Controller bedeutet mehr Overhead in der Verteilung der Daten, die zu Performanceeinbußen führt.
> 
> BTW, wenn der Platten-Cache groß ist, versucht er vieles von dort erst zu lesen, vor allem bei hdparm. Hast du mal einen realistischeren Test wie bonnie oder dd versucht?
> ...

 

Achso, Nvidia bzw nForce 780a.

DD lahmt auch :/

----------

## Qubit

Hi,

wie wärs mit einem Raid10 aus entweder 4 (+HotSpare) o. 6 Disks?

Gruß Daniel

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Qubit wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> wie wärs mit einem Raid10 aus entweder 4 (+HotSpare) o. 6 Disks?
> 
> Gruß Daniel

 

Daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht nur geht dann zuviel Speicher flöten :/

Naja egal ich setz mal solved  :Smile: 

----------

